# xxxnt vs. jato



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

this is just for fun. but what truck do you think is better, losi xxxnt or traxxas jato?


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

Depends what you want. Most bashing fun - Jato. Better racer - XXXNT


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

isn't the jato faster though?


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

In a straight line, but this isnt drag racing


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

The fastest car doesn't always win the race. You have to take into account handling and how balanced the car is. Which one will be the most consistent? Judging on those aspects, my money would be on the XXXNT.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

i think the jato would kick xxx-nt a$$
think jato has the best accelaration and speed.the jato is 10mph faster and gets to its top speed in the same time as the losi xxx-nt ya in my mind i think i think the jat would win


----------



## Vanwall (Feb 22, 2004)

I vote for the LOSI mainly because it has a proven track record. Once you start racing off road you learn that top speed is not everything.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

What major race has a Jato even been in the A-Main, let alone won?


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

patcollins said:


> What major race has a Jato even been in the A-Main, let alone won?


lmao! The XXX-NT is a far better truck for racing. While the Jato is more for Bashing. you're pretty much comparing Apples and Oranges lol.


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

patcollins said:


> What major race has a Jato even been in the A-Main, let alone won?


LOL you hit it dead on. Jato for bashing, Losi for racing.


----------



## NITROKRAZY (Mar 14, 2008)

I Just Want To Say I Love My Jato 3.3! But Reality Is Most People Who Buy Rcs Are Back Yard Bashers Not Pro Racers And Traxxas Makes Alot More $$$ Than Losi Just A Guess


----------



## Leonard (Jan 16, 2007)

I own a jato and can say it is pretty ajustable. It definately works as a basher but would not be that bad for club racing as well.


----------

